

Criticize Stallman and suffer the wrath of the internet - nathanpc
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/81966

======
Zikes
This article doesn't add anything to the discussion. Worse, it pointedly takes
a stance against RMS's article and calls it FUD, but doesn't say anything to
address any of the points RMS made.

Should probably just be flagged as blogspam.

~~~
Nux
+1. Probably just a frustrated ubuntero. :)

~~~
nathanpc
Actually he never used Ubuntu as his main distro, just for reviews. He's main
distro is Arch.

------
nathanpc
My opinion about RMS is very simple. He did a incredible job by creating the
GPL license and funding the GNU project, but in the modern world he needs to
get out of his cavern and at least try the things he rant about, after he
tried and realized that it really isn't good he can say anything about it.

I can't hear a person that wants anarchism for the open source community and
reads sites by wget'ing them. After he tries things for himself instead of
just hearing about them I'll start to hear him again.

~~~
eurleif
From what I've seen, his reasons for disliking things shouldn't be affected by
whether he's tried them or not. He's not criticizing Ubuntu for having a bad
UI, or insufficient features; he's criticizing it for (what he sees as) spying
on its users. What relevant information would he gain from trying it? He
already knows that it sends all of the user's searches to a server, and he
already has reasons why he believes that's an unacceptable thing to do.

~~~
nathanpc
The problem with his article isn't that he tried Ubuntu the problem is the
language that he used. He sounded like he wanted internet riots that would
boycott Canonical.

Canonical made extremely great things for the open source community and
because of one single thing he makes it sound like Canonical was a tumor
inside the community that should be exterminated.

------
uslic001
Does Linux Mint have the same spying "feature" as Ubuntu?

~~~
nathanpc
The "spying" feature is only for Unity, since Mint doesn't use Unity then it
doesn't have it. Also they aren't "spying" on you more than 10% of what Google
is doing right now.

------
IheartApplesDix
tl;dr of counter-argument from Jono "not Canonical" Bacon:

We're making a product here and it's not perfect yet. Your privacy is
important to us. Unfortunately, RMS and I have a disagreement at what privacy
means. We feel that convenience is privacy. At least we're not _Facebook_.

I feel that RMS trying to mobilize the Linux community fits the definition of
FUD. Respectfully, RMS is a fuddy-duddy. Freedom also means allowing
corporations to have freedom too, don't you know. Just look at Apple, aren't
you jelly? We need to do this to make free software look like Apple stuff.

